# Finished installing the mantle today



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

Finished up the granite tile this morning then worked on installing the mantle,had to scribe the legs a bit floor was about 3/8 out of level from one end to the other,ripped some boards on a 45 deg to hang the mantle on. put the base moulding back and wraped it around the legs of the mantle.i'm very pleased with the way it came out.A freind of the customers came by took a look at it and ask me to build one for him too.all in all ,a good day 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Very nice. I like the color scheme and I think you did a good job sizing it. Alot of people have a hard time getting the sizes of stuff like that right. Either they make it too big or too scrawny if you know what I mean.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks dave,and i know exactly what you're saying,finding the right proportions/scale is sometimes as challenging as the actuall build,i usually draw things out in full scale or mock up to avoid that mistake,it gives me a chance to see the mistakes before hand.i always say everything looks good on paper but sometimes the outcome won't.An extra hour will save a lot of rebuilding down the road.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Yeah, proportions was the word I was looking for.


----------



## C&D Woodcraft (Dec 1, 2006)

Buyah!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## DoveTail Woods (Jan 15, 2007)

I hate you :furious: (okay not really) you have just caused me more work. I was looking at the fine job that you did and the wife came in and said "well maybe you can learn something from these people" Turned around and stared out the door and stopped and told me she wanted me to do the same thing to our fireplace. :yes: 

So SWMO (She Who Must Be Obeyed) has spoken


----------



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks,My wife pulls the same stuff(thats why she's not allowed around the computer while i'm on).If i can be of any help just give me a shout,i don't mind helping a fellow woodworker from being sent to walk the plank.


----------



## DoveTail Woods (Jan 15, 2007)

I just may take you up on that. Like the house painters house (always needing paint) and the shoe makers kids (bare foot) our house is needing trim work and floors finished. I did finish the cabinets (mostly.) So unless SWMBO comes up with another project I'll start on this one soon.


----------



## clampman (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice looking job wizard. Big Dave is absolutely right about the proportions, you got them just right, and it makes all the difference.

The hearth even goes all the way under the legs! I'd say that on 80% of the surrounds I've done for architects and builders, the legs hung over the marble, granite or whatever material the hearth was. That was even when I drew out where the legs would end on the wall, before the hearth even went down! It looked really hokey to me, but they never seemed to mind.

It sure is nice to see one done right.

I got an off topic question for anybody. Did someone change something on Contractor Talk? When I try to log in, it welcomes me but when it sends me back to the index, I'm not logged in anymore. I don't accept cookies, and don't think my setting has ever been any different - and I'm not changing it. Anyone else have this problem?

Anyhow, great job wizard.

Regards,
Jimc


----------



## mkwoodworks (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice proportioning. I use the 1/3-2/3 rule. Upper section 1/3 the overall height, sides 2/3 he width. Seldom the hearth is the right width. Why is that?


----------



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

mkwoodworks said:


> Nice proportioning. I use the 1/3-2/3 rule. Upper section 1/3 the overall height, sides 2/3 he width. Seldom the hearth is the right width. Why is that?


I know this post is old but i need to answerer it.

Because things are seldom though out well enough before building them, I use no formula. I do like to mock up things first/draw them out on a piece of ply full scale,then i can usually tell right away weather its going to work or not. It also helps catch mistakes that we tend to miss sometimes. I've seen many fireplaces before and most were designed poorly and lots of them look absolutely hideous, Not enough time spent on planning and design. I like to research a bit on almost all projects, experiment with old and new designs and ideas.


----------



## mkwoodworks (Aug 25, 2007)

Hmm.. Maybey I shouldn't have used the word "rule". That would set pre-detemined measurements. I agree with you about the mock-ups. I watched a guy last July build a huge mantle, with at least 10 different pieces of moulding, for the HO. The wife walked in and said "no f-n way!" The builder was pretty bummed. He was proud of that thing. Shoulda took a picture of the thing but I don't take pictures of other peoples work.


----------

